# Beavis and Butthead



## Grenadier (Jul 15, 2010)

They're back!

http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/tv/they_re_back_PZVN8lcKHQYVIYx3xAJRtM?sms_ss=facebook


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 15, 2010)

heh heh. heh heh heh. You said "butt".


----------



## Omar B (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 15, 2010)

> he show that celebrated the slacker way of life and helped make mtv into a network that did more than just play music videos



 +



> the return of "beavis and butt-head" will be a backdoor means for mtv to return to showing music videos



=


----------



## d1jinx (Jul 16, 2010)

the great Corn holi-O needs tee-P for his Bung hole.


----------

